# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1c mt-DNA haplogroup

## Ana Florina

Hi everyone,

I have made nt mt-DNA test and found I am part of the k1c 


I have searched on internet and read also articles, and could not find may infos. I know that is very old, about 15000 years ago, near Caucasus. 


Who's part if my tribe?

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Ana. You can start your exploring here:
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_K_mtDNA.shtml

----------

